# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Salt Lab 120x55x50 (setup)

## Marcos Martins

SETUP:
21/12/2009

Aquário: 120x55x50
Sump: 80x35x40
Refugio: 60x40x55
Rocha: 40kg
Areia: 25kg
Bomba retorno: EHEIM universal
Circulação: kit boyu WM-3 (4 bombas alternadas) + Boyu 5000 l/h
Escumador: Deltec ap 702
Ozonizador: 35mg ligado 2 horas/dia
UV: 24w
Iluminação: DIY 8xT5 54w
Aquecimento: 2xFluval 300w


Vivos:
1x Paracanthurus hepatus
1x Zebrasoma flavescens
1x Cryptocentrus cinctus
4x Amphiprion ocellaris

1x Stichodactyla haddoni
e outra anémona que não sei o nome!

Eremitas patas vermelhas, azuis e brancas, uns 40 no total
uns camarões da costa
mais uns quantos bichinhos que estão sempre a nascer por lá...

Parâmetros:
PH: 8.4
Salinidade:1.023
Nitritos: 0
Nitratos: 10
Amónia: 0
Cálcio: 420

----------


## Marcos Martins



----------


## Marcos Martins

Para quem tiver paciencia aqui fica um video para terem ideia da localização do aquario na casa.

Salt Lab 120x55x50

----------


## Marcos Martins

Neste momento está cheio de diatomáceas, estou a tentar resolver mas com calma...
Já teve algas agora vieram estas...
Ando a ler bastante mas sugestões são sempre bem-vindas!
 Já agora, se detectarem alguma coisa de errado por favor digam! :SbOk: 
Abraço

----------


## Luís Amaral

Boas, como estás a tentar resolver as diatomáceas ????

Cumprimentos

Luís Amaral

----------


## Marcos Martins

TPAs com sal red sea e agua de osmose, mas em cada muda aumentam mais!
Vou deixar um mês sem mexer a ver a evolução!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> TPAs com sal red sea e agua de osmose, mas em cada muda aumentam mais!
> Vou deixar um mês sem mexer a ver a evolução!


E os filtros da osmose tem muito tempo? Faz uns testes de silicatos pa ver como isso ta.
Eu tambem tinha/o mas so no vidro e coisa pouca tenho apenas que limpar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Outra coisa esse filterbag da maneira que ta pode ser um "perigo" ele pode entupir e começar a subir o nivel da agua no seu interiore com isso derramar para fora.
Meto o de maneira a ficar mais baixo que o vidro da sump, para que se ele entupir correr para dentro da sump.

Gosto do layout, quais sao as litragens das outras bombas da boyu?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Gosto do aquário. Simples, muito bonito e muito bem enquadrado em matéria de espaço.

Parabéns !

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
A osmose é nova, fez uns 500 litros no máximo, tenho desde Janeiro!
As bombas só encontrei esta info, não sei ao certo quanto é cada uma, mas só funcionam 2 de cada vez!



> Specification 
> 
> Voltage 220 - 240 50Hz 
> Power 28W 
> Suitable for Tank Size :100Litres to 600 Litres 
> Pump Size 110mm x 108mm x 113mm (HxWxL) 
> Editor Choice : For WM3 using AC power can provides around 4000 to 5000Litres per pump. If using AD / BC mode . Setting for A Time with 1 mins, and D Time for 2 mins, which can provides different stream in the tank after BC Mode is affect






> Outra coisa esse filterbag da maneira que ta pode ser um "perigo" ele pode entupir e começar a subir o nivel da agua no seu interiore com isso derramar para fora.
> Meto o de maneira a ficar mais baixo que o vidro da sump, para que se ele entupir correr para dentro da sump.


Eu pensei nisso, o "fio" que prende o saco não é um fio, é um elástico!
se começa a encher ele cede, já testei!  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 





> Gosto do aquário. Simples, muito bonito e muito bem enquadrado em matéria de espaço.
> 
> Parabéns !


Obrigado, as bombas é que me andam a dar dor de cabeça!!
Como tenho um escumador parado e umas bombas de retorno vou ver se arranjo um recipiente para maturar rocha e mando vir mais uns 20 kg a ver se tapo as bombas! hehe


É verdade! a parte frente é a que fica na sala/cozinha, vai ser para tapar com móvel, estou a estudar a melhor solução!
que madeiras costumam usar?
e as dobradiças? eu tinha de metal, as que se usam nos armários de cozinha mas em um mês ficaram cheias de ferrugem!!
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Neste momento está cheio de diatomáceas, estou a tentar resolver mas com calma...
> Já teve algas agora vieram estas...
> Ando a ler bastante mas sugestões são sempre bem-vindas!
>  Já agora, se detectarem alguma coisa de errado por favor digam!
> Abraço


 :Olá: Marco
Eu quando tive diatomáceas comprei no aki um pincel grande todo em plástico e todos os dias soltava-as e apanhava-as no filter bag.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
eu pensei nisso, mas tinha medo de libertar muita carga organica para o aquario... é que na areia tambem tem...
Os ouriços não as comem?
Já pensei em comprar um...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Relativamente às diatomáceas, esse assunto está a ser de alguma discutido em http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...2/index33.html que começou a ser referenciado no post#824.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá Pedro
Eu tenho lido.. :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Marcos

Depois de ver o teu sistema e ler a lista de material que tens, tenho de dizer uma coisa, deves trocar o teu escumador pensa nisso sériamente e vais ver que alguns dos problemas que tens deixam de existir  :SbOk3: 

Um abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Hum?
eu troquei à um mês!
esse teoricamente (indicação do fabricante) dá para 900 litros, o meu aquario não chega a 400...
O anterior é da boyu, estava a tirar muito lixo tambem, até tinha os 2 a funcionar mas desliguei por não estar a tirar quase lixo nenhum...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

o aquario em si tá bom

o sitio então tá expectacular :SbOk: 

só precisas mesmo é de te livrar dessa porcaria das diatomáceas :SbPoisson9: 

eu sei que isso não é facil  :SbSourire2: 

mas na minha opinião, e não tendo nada contra a agua salinada

acho que te libravas delas mais rapido com umas trocas de agua natural
em cada troca deves aspirar as diatomáceas 
é relativamente facil,basta prenderes uma escova de dentes na ponta de uma mangueira e ao mesmo tempo que esfregas a rocha ela vai aspirando as diatomáceas
se não quiseres mudar tanta agua de uma vez só, tambem não é dificel
basta meter a outra ponta da mangueira na sump com um saco como o que tens no retorno
a bomba de retorno envia para cima e toda a agua que aspirares vai para a sump passando primeiro pelo saco :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Obrigado! :SbSourire19: 
Eu só não uso agua natural por preguiça! :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: 
não tenho mesmo paciência para andar sozinho a pesca de agua.. até já me disseram os sítios porreiros aqui na zona para colecta, o que é certo é que já lá estive de bidon na mão e desisti.. hehehe

Vou tentar aspirar este domingo, já tinha pensado em usar o saco para aspirar, não me tinha lembrado era da escova de dentes!! Boa! :SbOk: 

Quanto ao escumador, acham mesmo que não serve aquele?!
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Fiz testes hoje e...
Problemas!!

No3 a 0.25mg/L
e KH a 90 mg/L

o resto está nos valores:
PH 8.4
No2 0.1
Amonia:0
Calcio:440
Fosfatos:0

Que recomendam?


E o escumador?
Preciso de mais opiniões...

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Meus parabéns pela teu aquário, esta Fixe.
Para o meu ver era melhor um DELTEC APF600 como escumador.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Fiz testes hoje e...
> Problemas!!
> 
> No3 a 0.25mg/L
> e KH a 90 mg/L
> 
> o resto está nos valores:
> PH 8.4
> No2 0.1
> ...


O KH está bom e o NO3 baixas com as mudas,(a 22 do 7 tinhas NO3=0 deve ter acontecido alguma coisa)há quanto tempo é que montaste o aqua?
O Deltec Ap 600 chega perfeitamente

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Os valores que postei no primeiro tópico já tinham uma semana... :Whistle: 
Entretanto morreu um labroides que não consigo encontrar, e tenho dado um cubo de artemia por dia ao Chaetodermis pencilligerus que estava doente mas aparentemente está melhor!
poderá estar ai a causa...


Eu pergunto do escumador porque comprei este faz um mês, e gastar 300 euros em escumadores por mês...
tinham dito que este dava e sobrava!
O aquario está montado desde dezembro de 2008..

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas!
> Os valores que postei no primeiro tópico já tinham uma semana...
> Entretanto morreu um labroides que não consigo encontrar, e tenho dado um cubo de artemia por dia ao Chaetodermis pencilligerus que estava doente mas aparentemente está melhor!
> poderá estar ai a causa...
> 
> 
> Eu pergunto do escumador porque comprei este faz um mês, e gastar 300 euros em escumadores por mês...
> tinham dito que este dava e sobrava!
> O aquario está montado desde dezembro de 2008..
> ...


Eu não conheço esse escumador até pode ser bom, não acho normal os nitratos passarem de zero para 25 em duas semanas,faz TPAs.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,eu não mudava o escumador agora,tentava era resolver esse problema das algas e tentar afinar melhor o escumador (se der)para tirar mais porcaria.tenta mudar tambem  a marca de sal ,á vezes pode ser do sal .Nao perdes nada em experimentar.

Fiquem bem

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Mas serei eu que estou a ver mal ou o NO3 está a 0,25 mg/l ? É que se esse for efectivamente o valor não vejo onde possa estar o problema.....

Poderás ter um KH um pouco baixo mas nada de preocupante ( dKH de 5.04 pela conversão dos teus 90 ppm).

Acho estranha a presença de NO2 (mas também não justifica).

Como tens diatomáceas era importante medires os Silicatos.

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas
Na minha opiniao esse escumador nao deve de ser grande coisa... Por 300 davas mais 100 e compravas um escumador bastante bom, como ja foi dito o APF600, em segunda mao poupavas cerca de 80.
Encontrei uns comentarios do escumador:
(Red Sea Berlin X2 Turbo Protein Skimmer Reviews)

"It is very simple to put together but has a huge I mean huge powerhead that will stand out on your tank. Difficult to balance out the water flow and the air vavle I had trouble and also still havent got it to work properly. Collection gets full too fast if you dont set it up right. 
I would not recommend this product to my friends. "

"Lots of plastic parts that fit together poorly. Pump difficult to restart after power interruption. 
I would not recommend this product to my friends."

" Expected way more from this unit. You will see orp go up but any bioload brings it back down and starts all over again. At 55watts of power consumption there are better skimmers that draw less and clean more and can handle bio-loads without dropping. I only had it on a 75 gallon reef? Using a bermuda aquatics small 3c skimmer with a dolphin 50 watt 650gal/hr pump the orp shot up 15 points and continuing as I write this. 
I would not recommend this product to my friends. " 

e em 4 comentarios um positivo

"The Berlin X2 performs perfectly - no problems with installation and the fine tune adjustments work great 
Yes, I would recommend this product to my friends"

Acho que um dos problemas possa ser esse, para resolver fazes mudas, e como Carlos mota disse, agua natural é que é...  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

boas Gonçalo, não estas a ver mal, eu é que estou a ser um bocado nabo. de facto os nitratos estão a 25 mg/l e não a 0,25...

de facto devia ter pesquisado mais o escumador antes de o comprar... agora olha, vai ter que funcionar... a não ser que alguém me queira comprar um espectacular escumador da red sea! hehe

o aparecimento das diatomacias coincidiu com:
-aumento de peixes
-mudança de alimentação para congelados quase exclusivamente
-mudança de escumador
-aumento de circulação
-instalação de uma uv
-morte do labroides, que ficou no aquario pois não o encontro

estas foram as alteraçoes desde que fiz testes e tinha tudo a zero...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas Gonçalo, não estas a ver mal, eu é que estou a ser um bocado nabo. de facto os nitratos estão a 25 mg/l e não a 0,25...
> 
> de facto devia ter pesquisado mais o escumador antes de o comprar... agora olha, vai ter que funcionar... a não ser que alguém me queira comprar um espectacular escumador da red sea! hehe
> 
> o aparecimento das diatomacias coincidiu com:
> -aumento de peixes
> -mudança de alimentação para congelados quase exclusivamente
> -mudança de escumador
> -aumento de circulação
> ...


Como costumas dar congelados aos peixes?
Jogas o cubo po aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, estou a dar congelado porque tenho um peixe para engorda! hehe
(por falar nisso, já está muito melhor)

Anthony, já pensei em mandar o cubo lá para dentro mas ainda acerto na cabeça de algum e aquilo ainda deve doer!! hehehe
Agora a serio: Descongelo, despejo o liquido e vou dando...

Novo teste hoje e os nitratos já estão a baixar... 10 mg/l

(ainda não fiz mudas)

Abraço

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Quando tive o meu primeiro salgado, tive também uma Stichodactyla Haddoni e na altura desapareceram-me misteriosamente dois ou três peixes. Um belo dia logo de manhã quando me aproximei do aquário, vi-a começar a engolir uma donzela. Ficou explicado o mistério e a anémona foi devolvida à loja.
Terá sido esse o destino do teu Labroides? É que se durante a noite ou logo ao amanhecer, algum peixe se assusta com alguma coisa e vai contra ela... Adeus peixinho :yb620: .

José António Santos

----------


## Marcos Martins

É bem possivel, eu sei que essa anemona é bem agressiva!
Eu tento dar um camarão dia sim dia não, a ver se não anda esfomeada!
Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> É bem possivel, eu sei que essa anemona é bem agressiva!
> Eu tento dar um camarão dia sim dia não, a ver se não anda esfomeada!
> Abraço



 :Olá:  Marcos

Tenho uma anémona vai para 7 anos (perto de 60cm de diãmetro) e nunca me comeu nenhum peixe.
Agora è assim...tenho luz de luar das 22h às 8h e quando faço manutenção,procuro perturbar o menos possível os residentes,sejam peixes ou invertebradpos.O facto de a alimentares (nem que seja mais do que uma vez todos os dias),não invalida que tudo o que lhe passe pelos tentáculos,ela não arrange lugar para eles.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José R Santos

De facto uma moonlight pode evitar acidentes dessa natureza, é que mesmo bem alimentada qualquer peixe se encoste um pouco mais a ela pode lá ficar. Acho que deve ser das anémonas mais "adesivas" que temos à disposição para os nossos aquários.

José António Santos

----------


## Marcos Martins

Jorge a tua está mesmo gigante! mas não é a Stichodactyla Haddoni, a outra que tenho tambem não faz mal a ninguem.. agora essa... é melhor que os peixes nem se cheguem lá perto! hehe
é mesmo como diz o José Santos, é do mais agressivo que há...

----------


## Marcos Martins

Eu tenho moonlight, está 24h ligada!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge a tua está mesmo gigante! mas não é a Stichodactyla Haddoni, a outra que tenho tambem não faz mal a ninguem.. agora essa... é melhor que os peixes nem se cheguem lá perto! hehe
> é mesmo como diz o José Santos, é do mais agressivo que há...


 :Olá:  Marcos

Há de facto anémonas mais agressivas que outras...mas acredita que  :yb668:  as há boazinhas  :yb665: .Em qualquer anémona...tudo o que encoste cola  :Coradoeolhos: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marcos Martins

Isso é verdade!
Mas gosto bastante, não vou deixar de as ter...
Espero não me arrepender...
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> É bem possivel, eu sei que essa anemona é bem agressiva!
> Eu tento dar um camarão dia sim dia não, a ver se não anda esfomeada!
> Abraço


Alimenta-la dia sim dia não só a vai fazer crescer mais depressa e torna-la grande demais para o teu aqua,com fome ou sem fome ela come tudo o que lhe tocar,ela pode viver só da luz e do que apanhar à hora da refeição dos peixes.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Ai é??
essas duas que eu tenho vivem só da luz e da comida dos peixes? Fixe!
Já não há camarões para ninguém!! heheh


Brevemente vou fazer um upgrade, um refugio de 60x55x40 basicamente para algas e um ou outro vivo que goste de lá andar!
 Vai ficar ao lado do aquário principal, e a agua cai por cascata, (Agradeço ao Vítor da arca de noé pela ideia) vou tentar fazer esquema para por aqui...

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Os melhores peixes para fazerem simbiose com a S. haddoni são os palhaços A. polymmus,A. clarkii e A, sebae.As donzelas Dascyllus trimaculatos tambem fazem simbiose com esta anémona.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!

Decidi aumentar o aquario com um refugio, como o movel ainda não está feito, esta seria a melhor altura! 
Apesar da falta de tempo meti mão à obra, vou tambem mudar a iluminação para leds, vamos lá ver como se portam!

Ainda não me livrei das diatomaceas, o certo é que o tempo não abunda e as TPAS tem ficado esquecidas..

P.S. Em Agosto trabalho 12 a 16 horas por dia de segunda a sabado. por isso digo que não tenho tempo.. :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Já tenho o refugio a funcionar e mais uma novidade.. substitui as T5 por leds.. ou melhor, queria ter substituido... ainda tenho as T5 pois acho que os leds na são suficientes..
comprei 6 calhas da TMC... 5 brancas e uma azul.

Agora uma coisa, tenho o refugio sem algas... onde arranjo algas??
Quais as melhores?

eu sei que ele parece um pantano mas estou a ver se me livro das diatomaceas.. ja está melhor...
Abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Os leds estao todas ligadas???

----------


## Marcos Martins

yap
todinhas e mais 2 t5
mas essa foto não faz juz a luz... está muito escura.. as claras estavam desfocadas.. posso por para ver

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Mas sem as T5 não tens essa luz?

Como e que estas a fazer com as algas?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Tem menos um pouco...
não chega..
As algas deixo andar.. lol
A ver se com as macro algas elas desaparecem...
Já esteve pior!!

Onde arranjo macro algas?
Alguem sabe?
Já tive umas 3 diferentes mas morreu tudo!!
Abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Tem menos um pouco...
> não chega..
> As algas deixo andar.. lol
> A ver se com as macro algas elas desaparecem...
> Já esteve pior!!
> 
> Onde arranjo macro algas?
> Alguem sabe?
> Já tive umas 3 diferentes mas morreu tudo!!
> Abraço


Essas algas tenta arranjar com os colegas do Fórum.
Isso de morrer deve ser falta de iluminação

----------


## Marcos Martins

Colegas, alguem tem algas??
O maximo que posso dar são caracois.. lol
tenho um monte deles!
Nem corais para frags tenho

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Gente na me digam que nem uma raizita para o meu refugio se arranja..  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Quando te referes a algas estas a falar de macro algas certo?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas!
> Já tenho o refugio a funcionar e mais uma novidade.. substitui as T5 por leds.. ou melhor, queria ter substituido... ainda tenho as T5 pois acho que os leds na são suficientes..
> comprei 6 calhas da TMC... 5 brancas e uma azul.





> yap
> todinhas e mais 2 t5
> mas essa foto não faz juz a luz... está muito escura.. as claras estavam desfocadas.. posso por para ver


Boas Marcos,

Segundo a nova FAQ da TMC, cada blade AquaBeam500 dá conta de uma área de 30 cm x 30 cm... e portanto, para esse aqua, aproximando a 120 cm x 60 cm, seriam necessárias umas 8 blades... como para o refúgio estarás a usar 1 ou 2 blades, no aqua principal as 4 a 5 blades realmente ficará com uma iluminação insuficiente...

De qualquer modo, a primeira foto terá sido tirada com flash ligado, certo? Daí não notar-se a intensidade de iluminação... na segunda foto já dá para ver que a luz está porreira  :SbOk: 

E visto numa perspectiva optimista, como tens 4 blades, já não precisas de substituir 2 x T5 de 54W (suponho)  :SbOk3:  É um sistema híbrido, algo que já pensei e faz sentido, pois dá para ir actualizando para led aos poucos  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Neste momento tenho 2 blades no refugio, uma completamente azul e uma completamente branca, no refugio está bom, se bem que acho muito azul...

No principal tenho 4 brancas, e as duas t5 azuis de 54w.. quero remover as t5 por completo, estou a pensar mandar vir mais 2 blades a duvida é.. mando vir duas azuis ou mando vir duas com 3 azuis e 2 brancos? para não dar tanto azulão...

Que dizem?
Abraço

P.S. ninguem tem algas a mais no aquario?? :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Ivo,
Sim macro algas, das outras já eu tenho... heheh
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas!
> Neste momento tenho 2 blades no refugio, uma completamente azul e uma completamente branca, no refugio está bom, se bem que acho muito azul...
> 
> No principal tenho 4 brancas, e as duas t5 azuis de 54w.. quero remover as t5 por completo, estou a pensar mandar vir mais 2 blades a duvida é.. mando vir duas azuis ou mando vir duas com 3 azuis e 2 brancos? para não dar tanto azulão...
> 
> Que dizem?
> Abraço
> 
> P.S. ninguem tem algas a mais no aquario??


A escolha dos vários tipos de cores nas blades é algo que a mim também me confunde um bocado... tinham de complicar... 4 versões para nós escolhermos... e ainda por cima no site não mostram exemplos de aquários com as iluminações...

eu actualmente tenho apenas uma blade Reef White (3xbrancos + 2xazuis) e dá um tom ligeiramente azulado... se bem que eu goste mais do aquário perto dos 10000K, ou seja, branco puro... 

para o aquário principal, com três linhas de blades, acho que idealmente talvez duas blades brancas em linha na frente, duas azuis em linha no centro, e duas brancas em linha atrás, ou seja...

bbbbb bbbbb
aaaaa aaaaa
bbbbb bbbbb

acho que é o formato adoptado por algumas calhas como a Eco-lamps KR91 e KR92, bem conceituadas...


a TMC recomenda 8 blades para as dimensões desse aquário... por isso talvez concentrando os corais mais exigentes na linha central...

e uma das vantagens de ter blades unicamente brancas ou azuis é a de, mais tarde, com novos controladores, podermos controlar os leds brancos e azuis independentemente... pois por exemplo na Reef White só tem uma ligação para o transformador e portanto afecta os brancos e azuis...  :Wink:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Ui comprar mais 4... na sei se tenho 500 euros disponiveis para isso...
esses esquema era o que tinha pensado pois neste momento tenho

bbbbb bbbbb
T5 de 54w
T5 de 54w
bbbbb bbbbb

e dá uma cor muito porreira! 
O problema e que embirrei com as T5 e quero tirar de lá!
Acho que vou mesmo comprar duas azuis e depois vejo...

Abraço

E fica o apelo, ninguem poda as algas do refugio?? heheh

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Neste momento tenho o aquario neste estado...
Estou a pensar seriamente em fazer um reset ao sistema... será boa ideia?
Tirar tudo, lavar e voltar a colocar... 
 Entretanto vou fazendo mudas com agua do mar (comecei a semana passada com 150 litros, e vou continuar a fazer todas as semanas a ver como está daqui a um mês!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCgDPwIl-yo

----------


## Marcos Martins

Já agora, julgo já ter visto aqui os videos a tocar directamente, salvo erro fou num post colocado pelo pedro ferrer..
Pedro como fizeste isso??
Tentei de mil e uma maneiras mas na deu...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Pedro como fizeste isso??




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Marcos...
No youtube copias a info que estão no lado direito do ecrã que diz 'incorporar'.




> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TCgDPwIl-yo&hl=pt_PT&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TCgDPwIl-yo&hl=pt_PT&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


No fórum escreves 


> '*[*' + '*yt]*'


 +  o que está no 'incorporar'  (ou seja, o que está em cima, em citação) + 


> '*[/*' + '*yt]*'


Coloquei as " *'* " e o " *+* "  por questões do fórum...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Marcos

Atendendo ao que é possível observar, eu pensava eventualmente em trocar de skimmer...

Eu pensava num que desse aquários com 4x mais capacidade que o teu aquário.

Arrancar as algas com os dedos é sempre uma boa opção.
Retirar a rocha e escovar com uma escova dos dentes, é uma outra opção.

Deverias fazer testes ao aquário, para saberes quais os valores de nitratos e fosfatos que tens no sistema.

Se estivessem estabilizados, pensaria em colocar um peixe herbívoro.
Caranguejos Eremitas e caracóis Strombus, são também uma boa solução.

Aspirar a eventual poeira que tenhas na rocha com uma mangueira de ar de 6mm, é outra solução, bem como aspirares o areão com a mesma mangueira.

Outra solução, passa por fazeres uma TPA de 50%.

São soluções que conjugadas te irão ajudar e dar resultados no prazo de um mês.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Pedro
isso é que é eficiencia! heheh

 Já pensei em trocar de escumador já... neste momento tenho 2 a funcionar, um boyo e um red sea turbo, teoricamente para 900 litros... mas certamente algo não está bem!
os testes é que me deixam confuso... tenho tudo a zero ou quase zero, fosfatos, nitritos, nitratos, amonia...
só não testei foi os silicatos porque na tenho teste..

Sinceramente as algas não me incomodam, ja as tive, já desapareceram e já voltaram... o que me está a chatear são mesmo as diatomaceas... isso sim... na me consigo livrar...

A ver como está daqui a um mês com as mudas de agua semanais!!

Abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Marco ,tenta mudar a orientação das bombas de modo a que varram o arêao .eu tenho um aquario sensivelmente com as medidas do teu e como escumador tenho um tunze 9440 que dá para aquarios até "2000lt"e posso dizer que só tive diatomaceas os 3 primeiros meses coincidindo com o aumento de circulação do aquario de 20x o volume  para 50x (2x6055+1x6105 da Tunze) ,porque não é muito normal a esta altura ainda teres esse tipo de alga.
Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos, 

(só hoje é que li este topico)

lá volto eu com o meu mau feitio  :yb624:   :yb624:  mas... puxa... será que isto está tão dificil de ver? Na minha humilde opinião, para não ferir as pessoas que eu tanto agradeço em terem-me ajudado, mas ninguém diz claramnet que isso está cheio de matéria organica? 

Marcos desculpa lá esta maneira de falar mas compra um escumador bom, como até já te aconselharam, e vais ver que as restantes 11 horas vais conseguir admirar o teu aqua.

Já que não respeitaste o ciclo emenda a coisa agora. Já arranjas-te macro algas?

Se precisares apita.

Abraço
António

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

boas

Se fosse eu punha um Deltec APF600. 
Olha uma coisa tens reactor de Kalk?
Qual a marca dos testes químicos?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Vamos lá ver onde desencantar um deltec! Vai ter que ser..
as bombas já mudaram de sitio, julgo que agora estas bem...
Quanto aos testes tenho de varias marcas, sera, salifert, e outras duas que na me lembro.. mas já testei com outros e dava igual...
 Não tenho reactor de calcio... o aquario é só para peixes, será que justifica?

Abraço!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas marcos

Que equipa de limpeza tens?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
 Tenho um ouriço, uma estrela, 2 turbos, 1 eremita patas azuis, 1 patas vermelhas e uns 50 de patas brancas que vieram da nossa costa, tenho tambem uns caracois em forma de cone que na sei o nome, nasceram aqui... estão sempre a nascer a estrela é que vai dando cabo deles..
 Medi hoje os valores e tenho tudo ok, menos os nitratos que estão a 25mg/l

Estou a pensar comprar um deltec ap702, assim já se acabam as duvidas em relação ao escumador!

Outra coisa, não sei se já tinha dito, mas esta explosão coincidiu com a entrada de uns 15kg de rocha morta....

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas!
>  Tenho um ouriço, uma estrela, 2 turbos, 1 eremita patas azuis, 1 patas vermelhas e uns 50 de patas brancas que vieram da nossa costa, tenho tambem uns caracois em forma de cone que na sei o nome, nasceram aqui... estão sempre a nascer a estrela é que vai dando cabo deles..
>  Medi hoje os valores e tenho tudo ok, menos os nitratos que estão a 25mg/l
> 
> Estou a pensar comprar um deltec ap702, assim já se acabam as duvidas em relação ao escumador!
> 
> Outra coisa, não sei se já tinha dito, mas esta explosão coincidiu com a entrada de uns 15kg de rocha morta....


Hummm turbos VS ermitas, cuidado que eles gostam de lhes tirar as cascas :Coradoeolhos: 
Eu como equipa de limpeza e conselho do Carlos mota so ponho turbos, ja tenho uns quantos no meu penico e posso dizer que sao uma autenticas maquinas

Um AP702? ou o 851? pelo menos vi o teu interesse por o do Henrique, seja como for tanto um como o outro tas bem servido, não fosse eu fan da deltec.

A rocha morta teve a colonizar um pouco antes de ser posta no aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Estou na duvida entre o escumador do Henrique e o do Carlos Mota!
 Se calhar gasto mais um pouco e fico com uma maquina melhor!

 Há turbos na nossa costa ou temos de comprar? os meus ainda ficaram a 4 euros cada salvo erro!
Comprar uns 50 era um tombo jeitoso...

 A rocha foi limpa com a maquina de pressão e depois foi pro aquario.... :yb665:  :yb665:  
 Parvoiçes...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Estou na duvida entre o escumador do Henrique e o do Carlos Mota!
>  Se calhar gasto mais um pouco e fico com uma maquina melhor!
> 
>  Há turbos na nossa costa ou temos de comprar? os meus ainda ficaram a 4 euros cada salvo erro!
> Comprar uns 50 era um tombo jeitoso...
> 
>  A rocha foi limpa com a maquina de pressão e depois foi pro aquario.... 
>  Parvoiçes...


É assim tanto um como o outro são excelentes escumadores, agora é escolheres.

O AP702 para mim o bom dele é o tamanho são menos 20cm que o 851 e a torneira para escoar a agua do copo, o mau dele é que são 2 bombas potentissimas a gastar +/- 100W 24h, de resto nada a apontar.

Os turbos da nossa costa ou que pelo menos seja mais parecido são os burries, mas eles não param no aquario, cheguei a apanhar cascas na calha de iluminação, e sim é mais ou menos esse preço.

Da rocha..... apesar de ter sido levada com maquina pressão pode ter iniciado o ciclo de novo, mas dizes que tens os nitratos a 0.25 e o resto ta bom....nitritos mediste?
Eu quando comprei rocha morta, pus no recipiente a parte que recebia a agua das mudas do aquario principal, um dia lembrei me de medir os parâmetros e os nitritos tavam elevadíssimos.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Tambem já tive uns quantos burries, andavam sempre espalhados pela casa!

As bombas do 702 gastam 100w cada?!

Medi os nitritos e estão a 0... a amonia tambem e os fosfatos idem.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Tambem já tive uns quantos burries, andavam sempre espalhados pela casa!
> 
> As bombas do 702 gastam 100w cada?!
> 
> Medi os nitritos e estão a 0... a amonia tambem e os fosfatos idem.


Boas Marcos

As duas é que gastam por volta disso. Poderá ser falta de escumação a ver vamos, mas qualquer um que compres tas bem servido

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
 Bem, escumação não me vai faltar... 
 Já tenho o Deltec ap 702, segundo a deltec, dá para 2000 litros, tendo em conta que só tenho 400 litros julgo que esse problema deixará de existir....
Agora é tentar arranjar espaço para o bixo e por a funcionar...

A par disso já fiz 2 mudas de agua, 150 litros a semana passada e 150 esta semana...

A ver se daqui a um mês isto já tem outra cara!

----------


## Marcos Martins

Anthony, as bombas gastam 65w cada.. são 130w no total.... o que poupo na iluminação gasto na escumação! hehe

Aqui fica a foto do bixo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony, as bombas gastam 65w cada.. são 130w no total.... o que poupo na iluminação gasto na escumação! hehe
> 
> Aqui fica a foto do bixo


Sim sei Marcos tenho 2 AP851 em casa  :SbSourire2:  mas na realidade medindo com um potenciómetro (se que se chama assim) gastam menos, nas minhas tavam entre os 45 aos 50W. 
Que lindo bicho que tens ai, agora mete isso a bombar e depois diz em que que se compra com os 2 que tinhas  :yb624: 
AH lembrei de mais um defeito que os escumadores "antigos" da deltec tem, essas torneiras são complicadas de afinar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Bem, seguindo a onda de de upgrade de aquarios que por ai anda, decidi seguir exemplo!

Tomei essa desisão quando passei umas horas a tentar arranjar sitio para o deltec 702 e constactei que na cabia em lado nenhum...

Este aquario foi mal montado de inicio, sendo o meu primeiro levou com muitos erros, então começar do zero será a melhor opção, agora surgem algumas duvidas:

 Já que estou a mudar mudo para maior... tenho espaço para 200cm de comprimento, estou na duvida quanto a profundidade e altura, não gosto de aquarios muito altos, por isso uns 50 ou 55 seria ideal, a profundidade estou na duvida entre os 70 ou os 80... na quero abusar do escumador...

O actual aquario passa a ser a sump do novo, será que poso colar os vidros das divisorias sem descolar o vidro da frente?

A sump actual passa a ser um nano para hospital, vou tambem montar um outro nano com 80x30x40 para por os palhaços, agora a duvida é, usando areia nova, agua e rocha do aquario actual precisa de fazer o ciclo na mesma?
Tenho de ter dois sistemas a funcionar ao desmontar o actual para guardar os vivos durante o ciclo do novo aquario...

Provavelmente vão surgir mais duvidas, mas para já chega..  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bem, seguindo a onda de de upgrade de aquarios que por ai anda, decidi seguir exemplo!
> 
> Tomei essa desisão quando passei umas horas a tentar arranjar sitio para o deltec 702 e constactei que na cabia em lado nenhum...
> Abraço




Olá Marcos

Que esta montagem seja o principio de um excelente reeff e que tudo corra pelo melhor.





> Este aquario foi mal montado de inicio, sendo o meu primeiro levou com muitos erros, então começar do zero será a melhor opção, agora surgem algumas duvidas:


Pelo que acompanhei do teu actual sistema, axo que esta opção foi a melhor que tomaste, porque os erros foram muitos e irias passar o resto do tempo a fazer upgrades, logo a enterrar euros.






> Já que estou a mudar mudo para maior... tenho espaço para 200cm de comprimento, estou na duvida quanto a profundidade e altura, não gosto de aquarios muito altos, por isso uns 50 ou 55 seria ideal, a profundidade estou na duvida entre os 70 ou os 80... na quero abusar do escumador...



Um aquário com esse tamanho, já é um senhor aquario, profundidade eu colocaria o maximo que possas por e de altura apostaria nos 55, dependendo da iluminaçao que estejas a pensar em colocar.




> O actual aquario passa a ser a sump do novo, será que poso colar os vidros das divisorias sem descolar o vidro da frente?


 Sim claro que podes, mas porque nao optas por deixar a sump ampla, sem qualquer divisao, penso que seria uma mais valia, tanto para a colocação dos equipamentos, como para a limpeza do mesmo.




> A sump actual passa a ser um nano para hospital, vou tambem montar um outro nano com 80x30x40 para por os palhaços, agora a duvida é, usando areia nova, agua e rocha do aquario actual precisa de fazer o ciclo na mesma?
> Tenho de ter dois sistemas a funcionar ao desmontar o actual para guardar os vivos durante o ciclo do novo aquario...


Aconselho te na mesma a fazeres um ciclo, nem que seja mais curto, com boas tpa`s de forma a acelarares o mesmo, pois com a introduçao de areia nova iras ter picos de amonia e nitritos na mesma.
Pelo que vi tambem a tua rocha esteve ha tempos sujeita a um boom de algas, por isso escova a bem e faz tudo sem erros e com calma, pois erros ja os sofrestes neste actual sistema e como ja diz o velho ditado" A pressa é inimiga da perfeição"

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Paulo,




> Pelo que acompanhei do teu actual sistema, axo que esta opção foi a melhor que tomaste, porque os erros foram muitos e irias passar o resto do tempo a fazer upgrades, logo a enterrar euros.


Exactamente, andar eternamente com remendos não seria solução...




> Um aquário com esse tamanho, já é um senhor aquario, profundidade eu colocaria o maximo que possas por e de altura apostaria nos 55, dependendo da iluminaçao que estejas a pensar em colocar.


Uma coisa importante que ficou por mencionar... será um aquario só de peixes!
A iluminação irei manter as actuais calhas de led e arranjar maneira de fazer uma calha com as t5 que ainda aqui tenho.. tenho 8 t5 de 54W.




> Sim claro que podes, mas porque nao optas por deixar a sump ampla, sem qualquer divisao, penso que seria uma mais valia, tanto para a colocação dos equipamentos, como para a limpeza do mesmo.


Agora fiquei a pensar... é que refugio já tenho.. mantenho o actual aquario tal como está mas em baixo, parece-me uma optima ideia! o unico problema é se quiser colocar carvão activado, na tenho sitio..  :Admirado: 




> Aconselho te na mesma a fazeres um ciclo, nem que seja mais curto, com boas tpa`s de forma a acelarares o mesmo, pois com a introduçao de areia nova iras ter picos de amonia e nitritos na mesma.
> Pelo que vi tambem a tua rocha esteve ha tempos sujeita a um boom de algas, por isso escova a bem e faz tudo sem erros e com calma, pois erros ja os sofrestes neste actual sistema e como ja diz o velho ditado" A pressa é inimiga da perfeição"


Por mais curto queres dizer quanto?
Nas mudas de agua de um aquario a ciclar e sem vivos a não ser a rocha é importante ter atenção a temperatura na agua das mudas ou posso mudar a vontade?
 Desta vez pressa na vou ter nenhuma, o primeiro aquario é o mais dificil de ver vazio.. isso já passou! hehe


Outra coisa, neste novo aquario estou a pensar nao por areia, (ainda não me decidi) mas sim fazer um fundo de cimento branco, areia e sal, sei que isso vai atrazar o ciclo e depois ganha coralina por todo, logo ficará mais escuro, terá mais inconvenientes?

Desde já um obrigado a todos que tem participado neste tópico!
Abraço!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Paulo,
> 
> Exactamente, andar eternamente com remendos não seria solução...


Ah pois não, simplesmente serveria para gastar, gastar, gastar sem nada à vista




> Uma coisa importante que ficou por mencionar... será um aquario só de peixes!
> A iluminação irei manter as actuais calhas de led e arranjar maneira de fazer uma calha com as t5 que ainda aqui tenho.. tenho 8 t5 de 54W.


Ah , ok,  qualquer iluminação dá então, neste caso a iluminação serve exclusivamente para iluminar aquario e realçar cores dos peixes





> Agora fiquei a pensar... é que refugio já tenho.. mantenho o actual aquario tal como está mas em baixo, parece-me uma optima ideia! o unico problema é se quiser colocar carvão activado, na tenho sitio.. 
> !


LOL, colocas um filtro externo ou um fluidizado com carvao activado, problema resolvido




> Por mais curto queres dizer quanto?
> Nas mudas de agua de um aquario a ciclar e sem vivos a não ser a rocha é importante ter atenção a temperatura na agua das mudas ou posso mudar a vontade?
>  Desta vez pressa na vou ter nenhuma, o primeiro aquario é o mais dificil de ver vazio.. isso já passou! hehe


Eu apostaria ai em 2 meses, e fazia TPÀ´s na ordem dos 30-50%, em relaçao ao aquecimento da agua, desde ke tenhas termostato noaquario, ela depressa aquece :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Outra coisa, neste novo aquario estou a pensar nao por areia, (ainda não me decidi) mas sim fazer um fundo de cimento branco, areia e sal, sei que isso vai atrazar o ciclo e depois ganha coralina por todo, logo ficará mais escuro, terá mais inconvenientes?
> Abraço!


Bem, deixa te de inventar, lava entao bem o teu antigo areao e coloca ai 2-3 cms de areia no fundo, para ficar esteticamente bonito.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Estou um bocado farto da areia, isso tambem porque a minha parece um tapete de diatomaceas... mas se calhar vou manter a areia... tenho tempo para decidir, o aquario ainda vai ser feito...

 Sump, está decidido. vai ficar tal qual como está!!
 Paulo, pensando um bocado, e nem é preciso muito, é de facto a melhor opção!
Obrigado pela ideia!

Quanto aos vivos, vou ter de os manter em algum lado... tenho de ter duas areas separadas pois tenho peixes incompativeis!

Se retirar rocha e agua do actual aquario e nao meter areia, apenas rocha agua escumador termostatos e bombas, na sump actual, será que eles ficam bem?

Abraço
Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Quanto aos vivos, vou ter de os manter em algum lado... tenho de ter duas areas separadas pois tenho peixes incompativeis!
> 
> Se retirar rocha e agua do actual aquario e nao meter areia, apenas rocha agua escumador termostatos e bombas, na sump actual, será que eles ficam bem?
> 
> Abraço
> Abraço


Olá Marcos

Quase com toda a certeza que sim, basta que mantenhas a salinidade e temperatura ideal, aliada a umas boas tpa`s e esperar que num espaço tao curto, eles nao se ponham a porrada juntos.

----------

